# Earlier orgasm



## olaf_bes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, 

While doing sex i am getting early orgasm, say in less than a minute. I have tried different exercises to control the same. It is the same for second time of orgasm. 

When i m drunk it takes time to have orgasm, but normal case it is too low. My W is having longer period for having orgsm. 

Any tips for the same is appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Oi... With all due respect, I believe the OP is describing a premature ejaculation problem. Henri's suggestions are classic suggestions, but the first suggestion is only minimally successful - the second suggestion is actually harmful to lasting longer because it puts pressure to perform on the man, which makes it harder to maintain erection.

Part of what needs to be done is to let go of the focus on orgasm, and enjoy and appreciate the feeling of being inside your wife, recognize the cycle of arousal and being able to see when you're ramping up.

I'll recommend this book:

Lasting Longer:The Treatment Program for Premature Ejaculation: Dr. Sy Silverberg M.D.: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

This worked great for me, I used to ejaculate after a short while but now I can go longer and thrust harder and my wife loves it. Controlling ejaculation to last longer is like learning how to not pee until you get to a toilet, and controlling ejaculation is something that most of us guys have never learned. This book is not very long, but it helps make sense about the whole issue and gives you steps to practice and learn to control it.


----------



## olaf_bes (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I couldn get the book. Can you share any specific tips?


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

It's an amazon kindle download and costs $9.59... Not sure if that gets blocked or isn't accessible in other countries, is that the problem with getting the book?

Honestly the whole book is the best way to go through it... There's exercises with masturbation and you start out by learning how the cycle works and being able to learn to feel the steps of initially getting turned on, then plateau, then ramping up to orgasm then release. Then after you recognize how it feels, you start pausing for 5-10 seconds when you ramp up.. There's more to it but that's the basics of the exercises.


----------

